# Tagebuch eines AOL-Users



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

Tagebuch eines AOL-Users 



14. Juli 

Liebes Tagebuch. Heute ist ein großer Tag für mich. Ich werde mich nämlich bei America Online anmelden. Das ist der allerbeste Online-Service, hab ich in einer Werbebroschüre gelesen. Die schenken mir sogar eine Gratis-CD! Ich muss diese CD unbedingt aufbewahren, weil die bestimmt nicht oft sowas verschenken. 



18. Juli Ich kann meinen Computer nicht mit America Online verbinden. Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt. 



19. Juli Irgendein Heinzi vom technischen Kundendienst sagt mir, dass ich ein Modem brauche, um mit America Online Kontakt aufzunehmen. Wozu ein Modem? Der will mich nur verarschen. Glaubt der, ich bin blöd? 



22. Juli Ich habe das Modem gekauft. Ich weiß nur nicht, wo ich es reinstecken soll. Es passt nicht in den Monitor und auch nicht in den Drucker. Das ist alles sehr kompliziert... 



23. Juli Endlich ist das Modem angeschlossen. Der neunjährige Sohn unserer Nachbarn war so nett, mir zu helfen. Aber das mit America Online funktioniert immer noch nicht. 



25. Juli Der Nachbarssohn hat mich mit America Online verbunden. Der Junge ist sowas von schlau - Wahnsinn. Auf jeden Fall klüger als die Penner, die mir das Modem verkauft haben. Die haben mir doch tatsächlich nichts über Kommunikations-Software erzählt. Ich wette, die wissen gar nicht, was das ist. Und warum haben die zwei Telefonbuchsen ans Modem gebastelt, wenn man nur eine braucht? Eine ist mit "Phone" gekennzeichnet und ausgerechnet die darf man nicht mit dem Telefonanschluss an der Wand verbinden! Die Modemhersteller sind wirklich bescheuert. Aber mein Nachbarsjunge hat's hingekriegt. 



26. Juli Wieso Internet? Ich dachte, ich waere bei America Online und nicht bei Internet. Wirklich kompliziert... 



27. Juli Der Nachbarsjunge hat mir gezeigt, wie man mit dem America Online-Zeugs umgeht. Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass er ein Genie ist. Und er meinte, im Vergleich zu mir ist er wohl eins. Naja, Kinder sind halt manchmal übermütig. 



28. Juli Heute gab's bei den Gesprächsgruppen Schwierigkeiten. Ich habe in meinen Computer gesprochen, aber keiner hat geantwortet. Morgen kaufe ich mir einen Verstärker. 



29. Juli Ich bin heute durch Zufall ins "Usenet" geraten. Da bin ich aber schnell wieder raus, bevor die mich erwischen. Ich bin schließlich bei America Online und nicht bei Usenet! 



30. Juli Pssst. Ich war heute wieder im Usenet, obwohl ich das ja eigentlich nicht darf. Viele Leute in diesem Usenet schreiben alles in Grossbuchstaben. Wie machen die das? Mit Sicherheit haben die eine andere Tastatur. 



§!. JULI ICH HABE MEINEN COMPUTERHAENDLER ANGERUFEN UND MICH DARUEBER BESCHWERT; DASS MEIN COMPUTER KEINE GROSSBUCHSTABEN SCHREIBEN KANN: DER TECHNIKER SAGTE; DAZU MUSS MAN DIE "CAPS-LOCK-TASTE" DRUECKEN: ICH HABE ABER KEINE TASTE; AUF DER "CAPS LOCK" STEHT: ICH HABE IHM GESAGT; DASS ICH EINE BESSERE TASTATUR HABEN WILL: AN MEINER FEHLT DIE CAPS-LOCK-TASTE; DIE RECHTE GROSMACH-TASTE GROESSER IST ALS DIE LINKE; UND WER WEISS; WAS AN DEM DING SONST NOCH KAPUTT IST: ER SAGTE; DAS WAERE EINE STANDARD-TASTATUR: DARAUF SAGTE ICH; DASS ICH DANN KEINE TASTAUR VON STANDARD HABEN WILL; SONDERN EINE VON EINER ANDEREN FIRMA: MEINE BESCHWERDE MUSS MAECHTIGEN EINDRUCK AUF IHN GEMACHT HABEN: ER HAT SOGAR SEINE KOLLEGEN GEBETEN; UNSEREM TELEFONGESPRAECH ZUZUHOEREN: 



1. August Wozu ist eine "Caps-Lock-Taste" gut, wenn man sie nicht benutzen kann? Wahrscheinlich wieder so ein Extra, für das man viel Geld bezahlen muss, wenn man es benutzen will. 



2. August Heute habe ich "Usenet.Oracle" gefunden. Dieses Orakel behauptet, dass es alle Fragen innerhalb eines Tages beantworten kann. Ich habe ihm erstmal 44 Fragen zum Internet gestellt. - Ich kann die Antwort kaum erwarten. 



3. August Ich habe im Usenet die Gruppe "rec.humor" gefunden. Alles voller Witze - sowas von witzig. Dann wollte ich meinen Lieblingswitz senden über die Blondine, die nur enge Röcke trägt, damit die Beine nicht immer auseinandergehen! HAHAHA! 

- Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob beim Senden alles geklappt hat. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, habe ich diesen Witz 56 Mal gesendet. 



4. August Immer wieder hoere ich was vom "World Wide Web". Was das wohl ist? 



5. August Das Orakel von Usenet hat heute reagiert. Aber statt auch nur eine vernünftige Antwort auf meine 44 Fragen zu senden, hat es mich nur beschimpft. Ich war so wütend, dass ich eine gepfefferte Nachricht an "rec.humor.oracle" gesendet habe. Irgendwas ging leider schief, und so musste ich die Nachricht 22 mal senden. 



6. August Jemand hat mir geschrieben, ich sollte mich mal mit "faq" befassen. Warum müssen die immer gleich so ordinär werden? 



7. August Irgendein hirnrissiger Schwachkopf hat mir geschrieben, ich soll in meinen Nachrichten keine Kraftausdrücke verwenden. Hab ich jemals das Wort Hantel oder Bodybuilding benutzt? Wieso lassen die Penner von America Online solche abgefuckten Arschlöcher ins Internet? 



8. August Meine Signatur-Datei wird immer besser. Sie ist allerdings erst 6 Seiten lang. Ich muss wohl noch etwas daran arbeiten. 



9. August Ich bin ja so aufgeregt. Ich habe heute eine Nachricht gelesen, wo man in einer Woche 100.000 Dollar 

verdienen kann. Dazu muss man nur die Nachricht in eine andere Gruppe senden, seinen Namen dazuschreiben und an irgendjemanden 5 Dollar schicken. Mann, werde ich eine Kohle machen! Ich habe nämlich die Nachricht nicht nur in eine oder zwei Gruppen gesendet, sondern in alle 23000. Außerdem habe ich nicht 5, sondern gleich 50 Dollar geschickt. Jippie, ich bin Millionär! Das macht mir so schnell keiner nach! 



10. August Was es alles gibt! Ich habe gerade eine Newsgruppe mit dem Namen "alt.aol.sucks" gefunden. Sehr interessant. Ich habe ein paar Nachrichten gelesen und bin auch der Meinung, dass AOL der letzte Scheiß ist und verboten werden sollte. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, was ein "AOL" ist. 



11. August Ich habe jemanden gefragt, wo ich Informationen über meinen Computer bekommen kann. Er sagte mir, ich sollte es mal bei "ftp.netcom.com" versuchen. Ich habe gesucht und gesucht, aber diese Newsgruppe konnte ich nicht finden. 



12. August Ich habe an alle Newsgruppen eine Anfrage gesendet, um herauszubekommen, wo ich "ftp.netcom.com" finde. Hoffentlich hilft mir jemand. Den Nachbarsjungen kann ich leider nicht fragen. Seine Eltern sagen, dass er nicht mehr zu mir kommen darf, denn immer wenn er bei mir war, muss er so sehr lachen, dass er nicht mehr Essen oder die Schularbeiten machen kann. Ich habe eben viel Sinn für Humor. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, warum die "rec.humor"-Gruppe meinen Blondinenwitz nicht mochte. Wahrscheinlich mögen die nur versaute Witze. 



13. August Heute musste ich meine Anfrage noch einmal an alle Newsgruppen senden, weil ich meine Signatur-Datei vergessen hatte. Sie ist jetzt zwar immerhin acht Seiten lang, trotzdem habe ich noch mein Lieblingsgedicht angehängt. Das sieht nicht nur eindrucksvoller aus, sondern es ist außerdem auch für jeden interessant. Vielleicht hänge ich ja das nächste Mal die Kurzgeschichte an, die ich immer so gern vor dem Einschlafen lese. 



14. August Die 100.000 Dollar sind noch nicht auf meinem Konto eingegangen. Keiner hat mir das versprochene Geld überwiesen. Ich werde die Nachricht einfach noch mal in alle Newsgruppen senden. Nicht nur einmal, sondern gleich zehnmal; dann muss es klappen. Wenn dann nichts passiert, werde ich einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. 



15. August Irgendjemand hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er meinen Zugang sperrt, weil ich mich falsch verhalten habe. Welchen "Zugang" meint dieser Idiot? Egal! Soll er es ruhig versuchen! Haustür, Keller, Dachboden, Garage - ich hab für alles einen Zweitschlüssel. Man muss eben schlau sein. 



16. August Hier stimmt was nicht. Ich kann keinen Kontakt mit America Online aufnehmen. Mal sehen, woran es liegt. Ich werde zuerst den Monitor untersuchen. Jemand hat mir mal gesagt, dass das sehr gefährlich ist, weil im Monitor 20.000 Volt sind. So ein Quatsch! Aus der Steckdose kommen nur 230 Volt, wie können dann im Monitor 20.000 Volt sein? Bin ich nur von Idioten umgeben? Ich schraub das Ding einfach auf und seh mal rein. Danach schreibe ich weiter.


----------



## Muli (24 Apr. 2008)

NAch dem Monitor aufschrauben kam nichts mehr ... Da haben sich die 20.000 Volt wohl gerächt :thumbup:


----------

